
Ask HN: What would you pay a small amount of money for? - deviance
What would you be willing to pay a small amount of money for (digital product, service or subscription) - say $1-$5, which you cannot already find online or you can find, but for some reason, you think it&#x27;s not worth it. Bonus points if it could be considered of actual &quot;value to society&quot; in some way. Not another organization, productivity, finance, conference, social, chat etc. The market is flooded with such generic products. I&#x27;m thinking more on the lines of a tool which might help someone in their profession.
======
nreece
Your answer lies in your question. What would you pay a small amount of money
for? Go build that.

~~~
deviance
:)

